# Arken scope



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

So I'm gonna take a leep of faith and try one of these new scopes. As discussed in an earlier thread I plan on stretching the legs of a 243. The few reviews I've seen from rex have me entertained. Initially planned on the vortex viper pst. Arken 6-24 34mm ffp. Cant beat the price for a beginner. Just curious if anyone on here has any experience with one of these.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have not heard of them. I guess I'll be doing a Google search today. 34mm should give good light and I would guess the elevation turret would give at least 100 minutes of adjustment.

Took a quick look. I see it's in mil adjustments. I searched for minute of angle adjustments, but could not find it. I have six scopes with mil for ranging, but I find the mil adjustment system a little cumbersome when I have a dozen scopes with minute of angle. Also 1/10 mil I think would be .36 inch and for small targets at long range I would prefer finer adjustment. I never liked the 1/8 minute of angle adjustments because they usually only gave seven minutes of angle per revolution and my old brain often became confused without zero stops.

I would love a Nightforce, but I would love even more being able to afford one. Right now my best scope is a Vortex gen 2 with 25 minutes of angle per revolution.


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Night force would be fun but that price tag is scary. I went with the mil/mil because the guy that got me going on all this is a math major and he uses that. So I hope that will give me some added traction picking this game up.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I went with the mil/mil because the guy that got me going on all this is a math major and he uses that. So I hope that will give me some added traction picking this game up.


That will help a great deal. I use a Mildot Master when I am out in the field with my mildot scopes. First focal plane will also help with the mildot. I often practice at 1000 yards. I have a river bank about 60 feet high where it cuts into a hillside. It erodes every spring and gives me new rocks to shoot at. I don't have to worry about ricochet because the bank is about 80 degree slope. It's like having a 60X 200 ft perfect back stop. 
Some mil dots are 1/8 inch and some are 1/10 inch. So my dots are 3.6 inches at 1000 yards. I like to know what size target I am shooting at so if it takes 2/10 mil to cover a rock I know that I am shooting at a rock roughly 7+ inches. I like targets that are minute of angle or less. So under 10 inches at 1000 yards. I have steel in 4, 6, 8, and 10 inches. I don't know why, but I am hung up on that 8 inch steel.


----------



## 4JAKE (Jul 13, 2008)

Haven't been on here for quite a while. Have you looked at Athlon Scopes? I like them better than my Vortex.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My son purchased Athlon binocs at Scheels for his son. I was impressed with them.


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Rifle and scope mounted up. The reloading process has begun. It's great that at this time a million other things are going on. Really wish I knew how to post pictures


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

When your posting and want a picture scroll down to the bottom and click upload attachment, then click choose file. choose the picture you want then click add the file. Once that file is added click place in line. 
Now to check if I missed anything:







Make sure your sure your cursor is where you want the picture.. Even then it put my picture at the beginning of this post. I had to delete, move my cursor, and click place inline again.

The photo is Hogdon Trail Boss loading under 160 gr Hornady round nose subsonic in a 6.5 Grendel.


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Trying to post rifle and scope mounted up. Used NF base and rings. Seems a little high to me, so might play with that.


----------

